# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Հայաստանի Էլեկտրական Ցանցեր

## Rammstein

Նախ ասեմ կախարդական բառերը` «Այսպիսի թեմա փնտրեցի չգտա»…  :LOL: 

Հիմա անցնեմ բուն նյութին: Նախապես ներողություն կողմնապահության համար:  :Pardon: 
Էս թեմայում կքննարկենք էլեկտրացանցի «աշխատանքը», դրա «լավ» ու վատ կողմերը, ընկերության գործելաոճը եւ այլն:

Սկսեմ լարման տատանումներից: Էլ. ցանցի հետ բաժանորդային պայմանագրում, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, գրված է, որ լարման թույլատրելի երկարատեւ շեղումը կարող է կազմել 5%, իսկ կարճատեւը` 10%: Բայց դա ընդամենը թղթի վրա է, իրականում շատ հաճախ կարճատեւ շեղումը կազմում է 100%: Հարցը էն չի, թե ինչ կփչանա դրա հետեւանքով (թերեւս 100 տարի կպահանջվի էլ. ցանցի աշխատողներին բացատրելու համար, որ հոսանքով աշխատող ամենանորագույն սարքը սովետական հեռուստացույցը չի), այլ էն է, որ դա պայմանագրի խախտում է:

*ՀԷՑ-ի վերաբերմունքը հոսանք սպառողների հանդեպ:*
ՀԷՑ-ը իր բաժանորդներին լրիվ գողի պես է վերաբերվում, այնինչ առաջին գողը ինքն է: Հերիք չի հաշվիչները հանել են բնակարաններից դուրս ու իրենց կապարակնիքն են դրանց վրա խփել, դեռ մի բան էլ իրենց կողպեքով են փակում: Փաստորեն, էլեկտրիկը երբ ուզի կգա, հաշվիչը առաջ կտա, ինչ կուզի կանի, վերջում կկնքի, կկողպի ու կգնա: Հոսանք սպառողը ձեւ չունի իր հաշվիչը վերահսկելու (կնքելու, կողպելու): Օրինակ` էն օրը ինձ մոտիկ մարդկանցից մեկի վրա *10-20 անգամ* ավել պարտք էին գրել (ինքը էդ բնակարանում շատ քիչ է լինում, ամսական միջինում 300 դրամի հոսանք է սպառում, սրանք բռնել վերջին ամսվա համար 5000-ի պարտք են գրել): Ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն է, որ էս մարդը պիտի բան ու գործը թողնի, գնա եսիմում դիմում գրի, որ վերանայեն… Տեսնես չե՞ն մտածում, որ ոմանց համար կարող ա դատարանը ավելի մոտիկ գտնվի, քան իրանց դիմում գրելու տեղը, թե՞ վստահ են, որ կաշառք կտան, դատը կշահեն:

Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ էլ նկատեցի, որ բոլոր ավտոմատները անջատած վիճակում մեջ հաշվիչը դանդաղ պտտվում ա: Զանգեցի 180, ասեց, որ պետք ա գնանք դիմում գրենք, որ գան, հաշվիչը հանեն տանեն լաբորատորիա, ու ինքնագնացության համար ստուգեն: Փաստորեն, թոշակառու տատս (հոսանքի պայմանագիրը իրա անունով ա), պիտի վեր կենա, գնա եսիմուր, դիմում գրի, որպեսզի իրա հոսանքը ճիշտ հաշվեն:  :Fool: 


Ժող, առաջարկում եմ համախմբվել ու պաշտպանել մեր իրավունքները: Ինետում սենց բաները բարձրաձայնելն էլ է պայքարելու ձեւ, բայց եթե պետք լինի, ծայրահեղ միջոցների էլ կանցնենք:



Ու վերջում, *հլը նայեք* ինչ խելոք ու պրոֆեսիոնալ վեբ դիզայներն ունի էլ. ցանցը, էս փոքր նկարները փոխանակ thumbnail սարքեն, բռնել փոքր տարածքում մեծ նկարն են դրել` 4592 x 3056 պիքսել ու 3.6 ՄԲ:

----------

Freeman (21.09.2011), Varzor (15.11.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ էլ նկատեցի, որ բոլոր ավտոմատները անջատած վիճակում մեջ հաշվիչը դանդաղ պտտվում ա: Զանգեցի 180, ասեց, որ պետք ա գնանք դիմում գրենք, որ գան, հաշվիչը հանեն տանեն լաբորատորիա, ու ինքնագնացության համար ստուգեն: Փաստորեն, թոշակառու տատս (հոսանքի պայմանագիրը իրա անունով ա), պիտի վեր կենա, գնա եսիմուր, դիմում գրի, որպեսզի իրա հոսանքը ճիշտ հաշվեն:


Ոչ մի տեղ գնալ էլ պետք չի։ Տատիկիդ խնդրում ես, որ նամակ գրի, վերցնում ես նամակը, գնում ես փոստատուն, ուղարկում ես նամակը, ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ՎԵՐՑՆՈՒՄ  ՈՒ ԱՊԱՀՈՎ ՏԵՂ ՊԱՀՈՒՄ ԵՍ ԱՆԴՈՐՐԱԳԻՐԸ, մի ամիս հետո (արձագանքի բացակայության դեպքում) ուղիղ քայլերով դեպի մոտակա առաջին ատյանի դատարան։

----------

My World My Space (21.09.2011), Rammstein (22.09.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ոչ մի տեղ գնալ էլ պետք չի։ Տատիկիդ խնդրում ես, որ նամակ գրի, վերցնում ես նամակը, գնում ես փոստատուն, ուղարկում ես նամակը, ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ ՎԵՐՑՆՈՒՄ  ՈՒ ԱՊԱՀՈՎ ՏԵՂ ՊԱՀՈՒՄ ԵՍ ԱՆԴՈՐՐԱԳԻՐԸ, մի ամիս հետո (արձագանքի բացակայության դեպքում) ուղիղ քայլերով դեպի մոտակա առաջին ատյանի դատարան։


Շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար, բայց դատերի վրա ավելի շատ փող կծախսեմ, քան կարամ էլ. ցանցից ստանամ: Էլ չասած, որ անհայտ ա, թե քանի նիստ կձգվի, քանի տարի կտեւի էդ դատը:

----------


## Ար.am

Քանի որ ինձ մոտ հիմա կա նմանատիպ խնդիր, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ  ինչպիսի շարունակություն ունեցավ այս պատմությունը

----------


## Varzor

Էլ. ցանցերը մի հատ լավ մեծ սկուտեղ են, որից օգտվողների քանակը երբեմն հնարավոր չի լինում հաշվել:
Ամբողջ խնդիրը զուտ կառավարման ու ներդրումների բացակայության մեջ է: Ինչ փող ծախսեն, եթե կարելի է մենակ աշխատել:

Մնացել են քարե դարում, օպտիմիզացիաների աշխատանքներ չեն տարվում, նոր մոտեցումներ չեն դրսևորվում, աշխատավարձները չեն բարձրացվում և այլն:
Ու այս պարագայում միակ և անհերքելի պատճառը մոնոպոլիան է: Եթե էլ. մատակարարող կազմակերպությունները լինեին թեկուզ երկուսը, ապա որոշակի տեղաշարժեր կլինեին: Հիշենք Արմենթելի պահվածքը, մինչև Վիվասելի գալը:
Հիմա էլ մի եսիմ ինչ լավը չի, բայց էն ժամանակ ուղղակի անտանելի էր:

Ներկայիս էլ. ցանցերին պետք է լուծել մի քանի կարևորագույն հարց:

1. Բաժանորդների տվյալների հավաքագրման և վերահսկման էլ. կենտորնացված համակարգ:
2. Բաշխվող հզորությւնների և բաշխիչ կայաններ վերահաշվարկ և վերատեղաբաշխում:
3. Բաշխման մալուխային ցանցերի վերազինում  և թարմացում:

Երեքն էլ կապված են ներդրումների հետ, ինչն իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանի էլ. ցանցերի համար այդքան էլ անհնար բան չի, հաշվի առնելով իրենց ունեցած հսկայական եկամուտները ու չնչին ծախսերը: Այն գնով, ինչով որ գնեցին մեր բաշխիչ ցանցերը, հնարավոր չէր գնել ընդամենը մի քանի կայան կամ ՋԷԿ: Բայց "մաշվածք" հաշվեցին ու վաճառեցին, իսկ թե ով պիտի վերացնի այդ "մաշվածքը", հայտնի չէ:

Որոշակի քայլեր բարելավումների ուղղությամբ այնուամենայնիվ կատարվում են, բայց դրանք, մեղմ ասած, բավարար չեն:
Որքանով տեղյակ եմ որոշ տեղերում արդեն կիրառվում է հաշվիչների տվյալների հեռակա հավաքագրումն ու կառավարումը: Արդյունքում նախկին "կորուստները" բավականին մեծ ծավալով նվազել են, ինչպես նաև "անհասկանալի" ծախսված հոսանքը էլ չկա:

Որպես էներգետիկայի ոլորտի հետ նախկինում շատ սերտ առնչություն ունեցած մարդ, կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն խնդիրներ առաջադրել, սակայան դրա իմաստը չեմ տեսնում:

Որպես առկա խնդիրների միակ լուծման տարբերակ կարող է հանդիսանալ հասարակական մեծ ճնշումն ինչպես ԷԼ. ցանցերի, այդպես էլ իշխանությունների վրա, ինչպես նաև որոշակի գործողություններ:
Թե չէ ինքն իրեն ոչ մի հարց էլ չեն լուծի` ձեռ չի տալիս:

----------

aragats (15.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար, բայց դատերի վրա ավելի շատ փող կծախսեմ, քան կարամ էլ. ցանցից ստանամ: Էլ չասած, որ անհայտ ա, թե քանի նիստ կձգվի, քանի տարի կտեւի էդ դատը:


Raammstein ջան, այլ տարբերակ չկա: Եթե բաժանորդը դժգոհում է կամ կասկածում է իր հաշվիչի ախատանքի վրա, ապա դրա միակ տարբերակը լաբորատոր ստուգում անցկացնելն է: Բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում ոչ մեկը քեզ չի արգելում, որ հաշվիչը հանես, տանես լաբորատորիա ու ինքդ ստուգել տաս: Ուղղակի այդ պարագայում պիտի ինչ-որ հաշվիչ դնես տեղը, որ տան հոսանքը չկտրվի:

Բայց անձամբ ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ խնդիրը հաշվիչի մեջ է: Եթե նրա վրա բեռ չկա, ապա այն ուղղակի չի կարող պտտվել: Ուստի ամենայն հավանականությամբ ձեր գծից "վենա" են մտել, կամ հեն էլեկտրիկը, կամ էլ հարևաններից մեկը:
Սովորաբար էլեկտրիկի հեչ վեջը չի, թե հաշվիչից հետո ով ումից է գողանում, իր համար կարևորը մինչև հաշվիչն է: Բայց դե ըստ օրենքի մինչև բաժանորդի տան պատից ներս մտնելը էլ. ցանցերի պատասխանատվության տակ է:
Քեզ մի տարբերակ ասեմ: Տան ապահովիչներն անջատած վիճակում, էլեկտրիկին ասա, որ "կլեշ"-ով չափի, տեսնեք բեռ կա վրան, թե չէ: Եթե կա, ապա առանց դիմում-միմումի նա պարտավոր է պարզել, թե այդ բեռը որտեղից է առաջանում: տենց հեքիաթ չկա` օդից հաշվիչ չի պտտվում: Ու եթե վրայից կքցի, դու մենակ ասա, թե էդ որ տեղամասն է (որ թաղամասը ու որ հասցեն)  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, թե չեմ սխալվում, հաշվիչների պահարանը պիտի ունենա 2 կողպեք, մեկի բանալին էլեկտրիկի մոտ է, մյուսինը` շենքի բնակիչներից մեկի, կամ համատիրության նախագահի: Ու էլէկտրիկն իրավունք չունի հաշվիչների մոտ միայնակ գնտվի պահարանը բացված վիճակում: Էդ ոնց ա, որ ձեր մոտ էդ կանոնը չի պահպանվում?

----------


## Ար.am

Վարձոր ջան , կարողա իմանաս գիշերային հաշվիչի վրա ինչ էր ձևով երևում է ինչ հզորության տակ է ՞ Ես քո ասած ձևով արեցի կիլովատները կարծես փոխվում էին անջատած ապահովիչի պայմաններում, դա ինչ է նշանակում , որ մեզանից լեվի են մտել? եթե հանկարծ այդպիսի բան պարզվի ինչպես կարելի  է դա հայտնաբերել ու փոխհատուցում պահանջել ? Մի հատ էլ հարց - մեր նոլը ստոյակից  անջատվել էր ես ջեռուցման խողովակից եմ միացրել , կարողա դրա պատճառով շատ հոսանք ծախսվի ՞

----------


## Varzor

> Վարձոր ջան , կարողա իմանաս գիշերային հաշվիչի վրա ինչ էր ձևով երևում է ինչ հզորության տակ է ՞ Ես քո ասած ձևով արեցի կիլովատները կարծես փոխվում էին անջատած ապահովիչի պայմաններում, դա ինչ է նշանակում , որ մեզանից լեվի են մտել? եթե հանկարծ այդպիսի բան պարզվի ինչպես կարելի  է դա հայտնաբերել ու փոխհատուցում պահանջել ? Մի հատ էլ հարց - մեր նոլը ստոյակից  անջատվել էր ես ջեռուցման խողովակից եմ միացրել , կարողա դրա պատճառով շատ հոսանք ծախսվի ՞


Ինչ տարբերություն, թե գիշերային է, թե չէ? Ուղղակի ժամից կախված տարբեր տաբլոներն են աշխատում: Եթե ֆազի վրա էլ. ակցանով չափում ես, ապա այն մագնիսական դաշտի ազդեցության տակ ցույց է տալիս անցնող հոսանքի ուժը, հետևաբար նաև հզորությունը կարելի է հաշվարկել: ՄԻաժամանակ նոլը ու ֆազը որ չափեն բան չի ցույց տա: Մագնիսական դաշտերը համակշռվում են ու ակցանը չի ֆիքսում ոչ մի բան:
ԷԼ. հաշվիչը պարապ ընթացք չունի` պիտի շղթա փակվի, բեռ լինի շղթայում, որպեսզի հզորության ծախս ցույց տա: Բայց հաշվիչն ունի իներցիա, որի հաշվին հոսանքն անջատելուց եհոտ դեռևս որոշ ժամանակ կարող է պտտվել: Սա մասնավորապես վերաբերվում է մեխանիակակն ինդուկցիոն սկզբունքով աշխատող հաշվիչներին:
Եթե կասկածում ես, ապա էլեկտրիկի ներկայությամբ տնից անջատիր բոլոր սարքերը (տուն մտնող գիծը) ու ցույց տուր, որ հաշվիչը պտտվում է: Ու դրանից հետո պահանջիր որպեսզի նա գտնի, թե որտեղից է "հոսանք փախնում": Ինքը պարտավոր է դա կատարել: Կարող է էլեկտրիկը քցի տոն միջի լարանցումների վրա: Չհավատաս, քանի որ տուն մտնող ֆազը անջատելու դեպքում հաշվիչը չի կարող պտտվել, եթե նույնիսկ տանը ինչ-որ բեռ կա: Հնարավոր է, որ ֆազի մեկուսացումը որևէ տեղ բարակել է այնքան, որ հոսանք է փախցնում, բայց դա մի քիչ փոքր հավանականություն ունի: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, մինչև ապահովիչ մտնելը ֆազից միացում կա:

Նոլը ջեռուցման խողովակից միացնելը կարող է փոփոխել ծախսված հզորությունը, եթե ֆազի ու նոլի միջև պոտենցյալների տարբերությունը 220 չէ: Սովորաբար Երևան քաղաքում, նոլի ու  "զեմլյա"-ի մեջ պոտենցյալ է լինում` մինչև 28Վ: Քանի որ խողովակը ինքնին հող է, ապա չի բացառվում, որ լարումը կտարբերվի նոմինալից: Իսկ այդ պարագայում հզորության ծախսը այլ է: Հաշվիչը աշխատում է նոմինալ լարման պայմաններում: Բայց հիմա շատ տեղերում լարումը 220-ից բարձր է (մինչև 240 հասնում է), որի հետանքով հաշվիչը գրանցում է մոտ 10% ավելի ծախսված հզորություն, քան կգրանցեր նոմինալ լարման պայմաններում:

Համ էլ ինչի ես նոլը խողովակից միացրել? Այն պիտի հաշվիչից դեպի տուն գա: Լավ բան չի, երբ ջեռուցման խողովակը այդ նպատակով է օգտագործվում` վտանգավոր է:
Բացի այդ էլ. ցանցերը նույնպես պիտի շահագրգռված լինեն նոլը վերականգնելու գործում, որովհետև այդ պարագայում հնարավոր է, որ հզորության ծախսի գրանցումը ավելի պակաս լինի, քանի պիտի լիներ  :Wink:

----------

Universe (16.11.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Քանի որ ինձ մոտ հիմա կա նմանատիպ խնդիր, հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ  ինչպիսի շարունակություն ունեցավ այս պատմությունը


Եթե խոսքը ինքնագնացության մասին է, դեռ ոչ մի բան չենք արել:




> Բայց անձամբ ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ խնդիրը հաշվիչի մեջ է: Եթե նրա վրա բեռ չկա, ապա այն ուղղակի չի կարող պտտվել:


Ճիշտ ես, Վարզոր ջան, հաշվիչը չի կարող առանց բեռի պտտվել, որովհետեւ հաշվիչը կոշտ ամրացված ա պատին, պտտվողը ալյումինե սկավառակն ա:  :LOL: 

Եթե լուրջ, ապա.
http://elektroschetchiki.ru/samohod.php
http://electricalschool.info/main/uc...chetchika.html
(ռուսերեն են)

Հեչ հաշվիչ քանդած կա՞ս: Սկավառակի վրա նույնիսկ մի հատ ցից բան կա, որը նախատեսված ա ինքնագնացության դեմ:




> Ու եթե վրայից կքցի, դու մենակ ասա, թե էդ որ տեղամասն է (որ թաղամասը ու որ հասցեն)


Շնորհակալություն:




> Ի դեպ, թե չեմ սխալվում, հաշվիչների պահարանը պիտի ունենա 2 կողպեք, մեկի բանալին էլեկտրիկի մոտ է, մյուսինը` շենքի բնակիչներից մեկի, կամ համատիրության նախագահի: Ու էլէկտրիկն իրավունք չունի հաշվիչների մոտ միայնակ գնտվի պահարանը բացված վիճակում: Էդ ոնց ա, որ ձեր մոտ էդ կանոնը չի պահպանվում?


Մեր մո՞տ…  :Lol2:  Դու ո՞րտեղ ես տեսել, որ հաշվիչի վրա երկու հատ կողպեք լինի: Ես դեռ էս Հայավսնտանում տենց բան չեմ տեսել: Մի հատ կողպեք ա, որի բանալին էլեկտրիկի մոտ ա, երբ կուզի կգա կբացի, կփակի, ով էլ լույսի փողը չի մուծել, կանջատի` ի՞նչ բնակիչների ներկայություն, ի՞նչ համատիրություն…

----------

Varzor (16.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտ ես, Վարզոր ջան, հաշվիչը չի կարող առանց բեռի պտտվել, որովհետեւ հաշվիչը կոշտ ամրացված ա պատին, պտտվողը ալյումինե սկավառակն ա: 
> 
> Եթե լուրջ, ապա.
> http://elektroschetchiki.ru/samohod.php
> http://electricalschool.info/main/uc...chetchika.html
> (ռուսերեն են)


 :LOL:   :Hands Up: 
Կենցաղային ժարգոնիս վրա բռնեցիր  :Jpit: 



> Հեչ հաշվիչ քանդած կա՞ս: Սկավառակի վրա նույնիսկ մի հատ ցից բան կա, որը նախատեսված ա ինքնագնացության դեմ:


Էն էլ ինչքան քանդած կամ  :Smile:  Էդ "ցից-մից"-ը մի կող թող: Մոռացել ես, որ Ար.am-ի հաշվիչը երկտարիֆային  է  :Wink: ` *էլեկտրոնային*, որում ոչ մի սկավառակ չկա, բացի այդ էլ շատ թույլ բեռի պայմաններում էլ "պտտվում" է (այս անգամ ցիֆերբլատը  :Jpit:  )
Լարերն անջատելուց հետո հաշվիչը հաշվիչի ալյումինե սկավառակը  :Pardon:  կանգ է առնում: Եթե շարունակում է "հաշվել", նշանակում է բեռ կա, այլ տարբերակ չկա !!




> Մեր մո՞տ…  Դու ո՞րտեղ ես տեսել, որ հաշվիչի վրա երկու հատ կողպեք լինի: Ես դեռ էս Հայավսնտանում տենց բան չեմ տեսել: Մի հատ կողպեք ա, որի բանալին էլեկտրիկի մոտ ա, երբ կուզի կգա կբացի, կփակի, ով էլ լույսի փողը չի մուծել, կանջատի` ի՞նչ բնակիչների ներկայություն, ի՞նչ համատիրություն…


Մեր շենքում այդպես է, հաշվիչների պահարանը գտնվում է շենքի մուտքի առաջին հարկում: Ու պահարանի երկրորդ կողպեքի բանալիներն էլ մի 3-4 հոգի ունեն, որ էլեկտրիկի լուս անջատելու չխանգարեն  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էն էլ ինչքան քանդած կամ  Էդ "ցից-մից"-ը մի կող թող: Մոռացել ես, որ Ար.am-ի հաշվիչը երկտարիֆային  է ` *էլեկտրոնային*, որում ոչ մի սկավառակ չկա, բացի այդ էլ շատ թույլ բեռի պայմաններում էլ "պտտվում" է (այս անգամ ցիֆերբլատը  )
> Լարերն անջատելուց հետո հաշվիչը հաշվիչի ալյումինե սկավառակը  կանգ է առնում: Եթե շարունակում է "հաշվել", նշանակում է բեռ կա, այլ տարբերակ չկա !!


Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ ինքնագնացության երեւույթը գոյություն ունի՛` առնվազն սկավառակային հաշվիչների համար:
Թվային հաշվիչների աշխատանքի սկզբունքը չեմ ուսումնասիրել, հետեւաբար չեմ բացառում, որ դրանց մոտ էդ երեւույթը կարա գոյություն չունենա, ու Ար.am-ի մոտ իրոք գիծ մտած լինեն:  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ ինքնագնացության երեւույթը գոյություն ունի՛` առնվազն սկավառակային հաշվիչների համար:
> Թվային հաշվիչների աշխատանքի սկզբունքը չեմ ուսումնասիրել, հետեւաբար չեմ բացառում, որ դրանց մոտ էդ երեւույթը կարա գոյություն չունենա, ու Ար.am-ի մոտ իրոք գիծ մտած լինեն:


Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես` սկավառակային հաշվիչների մոտ գոյություն ունի և ինքնագնացության երևույթը, և ինքնամագնիսացմանը (սրա միջոցով կարելի է ստիպել, որ հաշվիչը դանդաղ պտտվի  :Wink:  ), ինչպես նաև ֆազ-նոլ տեղերը փոխելով հետ պտտեցնելը:
Էլ. հաշվիչների պարագայում մի քիչ այլ է: Կիսահաղորդչային էլեմենտների հատկությունների վրա է հիմնված: Հաշվիչի շղթայով անցնող հոսանը ինպուլսներ է գեներացնում, որոնց հաճախականությույնը (քանակը) ուղիղ համեմատական է անցնող հոսանքին: Այդ իմպուլսները փոխանցվում են չիպին, որն էլ իր հերթին կատարում է հաշվարկները: Ըստ էության այն իր կառուցվածքային սկզբունքով չի տարբերվում տաքսիների հաշվիչներից` անվային պտույտներն են գեներացնում այդ իմպուլսները (էլ. սպիդոմետրերի պայմաններում այդ իմպուլսները կարող են անմիջապես սպիդոմետրից վերցվել):
Իհարկե կան հիբրիդային հաշվիչներ, որոնցում մեխանիկական ինդուկցիոն մասը նորից առկա է, սակայն կա նաև թվային մաս: ԲԱյց այս տիպ հաշվիչները շատ հազվադեպ են կիրառվում ու ոչ բաժանորդների մոտ: Բացի այդ շատ ավելի թանկ են: Ըստ էության էլեկտրոնային-թվային հաշվիչները շատ ավելի էժան են, քան նույնիսկ ինդուկցիոն-մեխանիկական հաշվիչները:

Բայց պարտադիր չի, որ գիծ մնատծ լինեն: Շատ փոքր հավանականություն կա, որ "հոսանք է փախնում", իսկ այդ "անիծյալ" էլ. հաշվիչները նույնիսկ չնչին բեռին արձագանքում են: Ի դեպ սրանց էլ կարելի է և փչացնել, և խափել: Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ օպերայից է  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno

> Ի դեպ սրանց էլ կարելի է և փչացնել, և խափել: Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ օպերայից է


Varzor այս օպերայի երկրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ մի երկու բան կասե՞ս, այսինքն խաբելու:
Կա՞ արդյոք փորձված տարբերակ էլ. հաշվիչին խաբելու:

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor այս օպերայի երկրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ մի երկու բան կասե՞ս, այսինքն խաբելու:
> Կա՞ արդյոք փորձված տարբերակ էլ. հաշվիչին խաբելու:


Կա, բայց մեծամասսամբ բռնվող տարբերակներ են ու նաև ծախսատար  :Smile: 
Գուգլում որ փնտրես электрический счетчик обмануть լիքը կբերի, օրինակ` http://madelectronics.ru/schetchiki/sposob13.htm  :Wink:

----------


## Universe

Քանի հաշվիչներից խոսք գնաց, մի հարց տամ.
Գործնականում հնարավո՞ր է ստեղծել մի այնպիսի սարք, որի միջոցով հնարավոր է սկավառակով աշխատող հաշվիչը ետ պտտել: լսել եմ, որ նման բան գոյություն ունի, սակայն, ինձ հետաքրքիր է մասնագետի կարծիքը, նման բան հնարավոր է թե ոչ:

----------


## Bruno

> Կա, բայց մեծամասսամբ բռնվող տարբերակներ են ու նաև ծախսատար 
> Գուգլում որ փնտրես электрический счетчик обмануть լիքը կբերի, օրինակ` http://madelectronics.ru/schetchiki/sposob13.htm


Varzor ջան իհարկե փնտրել եմ, բայց այդպես էլ չեմ հանդիպել ռեալ գործող, չբռնվող տարբերակի:

----------


## Universe

Լավ, արդեն իմ հարցի պատասխանն ստացա հոդվածում...



> устройство в обычную, любую розетку, при этом диск старых счетчиков (СО2, СО-И446...) будет вращаться назад

----------


## Rammstein

> Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես` սկավառակային հաշվիչների մոտ գոյություն ունի և ինքնագնացության երևույթը, և ինքնամագնիսացմանը (սրա միջոցով կարելի է ստիպել, որ հաշվիչը դանդաղ պտտվի  ), ինչպես նաև ֆազ-նոլ տեղերը փոխելով հետ պտտեցնելը:
> Էլ. հաշվիչների պարագայում մի քիչ այլ է: Կիսահաղորդչային էլեմենտների հատկությունների վրա է հիմնված: Հաշվիչի շղթայով անցնող հոսանը ինպուլսներ է գեներացնում, որոնց հաճախականությույնը (քանակը) ուղիղ համեմատական է անցնող հոսանքին: Այդ իմպուլսները փոխանցվում են չիպին, որն էլ իր հերթին կատարում է հաշվարկները: Ըստ էության այն իր կառուցվածքային սկզբունքով չի տարբերվում տաքսիների հաշվիչներից` անվային պտույտներն են գեներացնում այդ իմպուլսները (էլ. սպիդոմետրերի պայմաններում այդ իմպուլսները կարող են անմիջապես սպիդոմետրից վերցվել):


Իսկ էլեկտրոնայինները հոսանքի հաճախության փոփոխմա՞նը ինչ ռեակցիա են տալիս: Ասենք եթե նույն 220 Վ-ը,  50 Հց-ի փոխարեն 60 Հց լինի, հաշվիչը նույն ձեւով կհաշվի՞:




> Բայց պարտադիր չի, որ գիծ մնատծ լինեն: Շատ փոքր հավանականություն կա, որ "հոսանք է փախնում", իսկ այդ "անիծյալ" էլ. հաշվիչները նույնիսկ չնչին բեռին արձագանքում են: Ի դեպ սրանց էլ կարելի է և փչացնել, և խափել: Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ օպերայից է


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «հոսանք փախնել»:


Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել կարճ:  :Jpit: 


*Հ.Հ.Գ. Ժող, հիշեցնեմ, որ հաշվիչը հետ պտտելը (ինքան էլ որ ՀԷՑ-ին հասնում ա տենց անելը), մնում ա անօրինական, => Ակումբում հաշվիչին խաբելու ձեւերը քննարկելը արգելվում ա:*

----------


## Universe

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «հոսանք փախնել»:


ինչքան գիտեմ, դա լարերի ու միացումների որակիցա կախված: օրինակ. շտեպցելի մեջ կատարված միացումներից: Այդ նույն հարցը մեր էլեկտրիկին տվեցի մի 6-7 տարի առաջ, ինքնել պատասխանեց հենց այդպես: Ասեց, որ հնարավորա լավ ամրացված չլինելու պատչառով այսպես ասած սվառկա լինի, կամ տաքանա լարը, ինչի հետևանքով հոսանքի ավելորդ ծախս կլինի...

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ էլեկտրոնայինները հոսանքի հաճախության փոփոխմա՞նը ինչ ռեակցիա են տալիս: Ասենք եթե նույն 220 Վ-ը,  50 Հց-ի փոխարեն 60 Հց լինի, հաշվիչը նույն ձեւով կհաշվի՞:
> Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել կարճ:


 :LOL: , կարճ, տակ կարճ
Կախված է հաշվիչի մոդելից, եթե այն ունի հաշվողական համակարգի և ցանցի հաճախականոթւյան սինխրոնիզացման բլոկ, ապա` նույն ձևով կհաշվի: Եթե չունի` չափման արդյունքները սխալ կլինեն:
Ի դեպ մեր ցանցում հաճախականությունը շատ տեղերում հեչ էլ 50Հց չի, այլ ցածր է, որի հետևանքով հաշվիչը մի էիչ շատ է ցույց տալիս:
Սենց լավա?  :Smile: 



> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «հոսանք փախնել»:


Դա նշանակում է, որ մինչև տուն մտնող ապահովիչները ֆազի մեկուսացումը ինչ-որ տեղ կարող է վնասված կամ այնքան բարակած լինել, որ կոնտակտի հետևանքով շղթա է փակվում հողի հետ: Քանի որ իր մոտ նոլը հողին է միացված, ապա հաշվիչը դրան արձագանքում է:

----------

Rammstein (16.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

*Ժողովուրդ,* 
եկեք ականջ դնենք Ռամշտայնի ողջամիտ դիտողությանը և այլևս ակումբում, բաց թեմաներով չքննարկենք օրենքի խախտման որևէ տարբերակներ:

----------


## Varzor

> ինչքան գիտեմ, դա լարերի ու միացումների որակիցա կախված: օրինակ. շտեպցելի մեջ կատարված միացումներից: Այդ նույն հարցը մեր էլեկտրիկին տվեցի մի 6-7 տարի առաջ, ինքնել պատասխանեց հենց այդպես: Ասեց, որ հնարավորա լավ ամրացված չլինելու պատչառով այսպես ասած սվառկա լինի, կամ տաքանա լարը, ինչի հետևանքով հոսանքի ավելորդ ծախս կլինի...


Ընդհանուրի ճիշտ է ասել:
"հոսանք փախցնել" նշանակում է ինչ-որ տեղ ունենալ հոսանքի չնախատեսված կորուստ և ծախս: Ապօրինի լարանցումները ու "վենա մտնելը" հաշվի մեջ չեն: Սովորաբար այդ "չնախատեսված ծախսերը" կապված են լինում լարերի և կոնտակտների ֆիզիկական միացումների հետ, լարերի վիճակի հետ:

----------


## Rammstein

> ինչքան գիտեմ, դա լարերի ու միացումների որակիցա կախված: օրինակ. շտեպցելի մեջ կատարված միացումներից: Այդ նույն հարցը մեր էլեկտրիկին տվեցի մի 6-7 տարի առաջ, ինքնել պատասխանեց հենց այդպես: Ասեց, որ հնարավորա լավ ամրացված չլինելու պատչառով այսպես ասած սվառկա լինի, կամ տաքանա լարը, ինչի հետևանքով հոսանքի ավելորդ ծախս կլինի...


Քո ասածը թույլ միացումն ա: Էդ դեպքում կայծերի պատճառով էդ մասում լրացուցիչ ջերմություն ա արտադրվում, ինքնըստինքյան հոսանքի ծախսն էլ կմեծանա:

----------


## Rammstein

> , կարճ, տակ կարճ
> Կախված է հաշվիչի մոդելից, եթե այն ունի հաշվողական համակարգի և ցանցի հաճախականոթւյան սինխրոնիզացման բլոկ, ապա` նույն ձևով կհաշվի: Եթե չունի` չափման արդյունքները սխալ կլինեն:
> Ի դեպ մեր ցանցում հաճախականությունը շատ տեղերում հեչ էլ 50Հց չի, այլ ցածր է, որի հետևանքով հաշվիչը մի էիչ շատ է ցույց տալիս:
> Սենց լավա?


Ծանոթ էլեկտրիկ ունեմ, ասում էր, որ հատկապես դեկտեմբեր ամսին էշ... այսինքն` էլ. ցանցը հաճախությունը թե ինչը փոխելով նենց ա անում, որ արագ պտտվի: Ու իրոք, դեկտեմբերին միշտ նկատել եմ, որ հոսանքը աննորմալ շատ ա բռնում:
Լավ ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Ծանոթ էլեկտրիկ ունեմ, ասում էր, որ հատկապես դեկտեմբեր ամսին էշ... այսինքն` էլ. ցանցը հաճախությունը թե ինչը փոխելով նենց ա անում, որ արագ պտտվի: Ու իրոք, դեկտեմբերին միշտ նկատել եմ, որ հոսանքը աննորմալ շատ ա բռնում:
> Լավ ա:


Տենց էլ կա: Իսկ ինչու հենց դեկտեմբեր ամսին? Որովհետև դիմացը տոներ են, մարդիկ առանց այլն էլ շատ են հոսանք ծախսում: Բացի այդ հաճախականության իջեցումը բերում է տրանսֆորմատորների ավելի շատ տաքացամանը, ինչը ենթադրում է, որ հաճախականոթւյան իջեցման համար ցուրտ եղանակը ավելի նպաստավոր է  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (16.11.2011), Universe (16.11.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Տենց էլ կա: Իսկ ինչու հենց դեկտեմբեր ամսին? Որովհետև դիմացը տոներ են, մարդիկ առանց այլն էլ շատ են հոսանք ծախսում: Բացի այդ հաճախականության իջեցումը բերում է տրանսֆորմատորների ավելի շատ տաքացամանը, ինչը ենթադրում է, որ հաճախականոթւյան իջեցման համար ցուրտ եղանակը ավելի նպաստավոր է


Դրանց քիչ էլ ա, եթե մարդիկ սկսեն հոսանք գողանալ (իհարկե ոչ թե հարեւանից, այլ` ՀԷՑ-ից):  :Angry2: 

Ինչո՞վ կարելի ա հաճախությունը չափել:

----------


## Rammstein

Նոր մի հատ ձեւ մտածեցի հաճախությունը չափելու, բայց չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա հավաստի:
Ականջս դրեցի, օրինակի համար, տան դիստանցիոն հեռախոսի ադապտերին, տեսա, որ համարյա սոլ նոտան ա` մի քիչ բարձր: Հետո երկու հատ ուրիշ AC/DC ադապտեր էլ փորձեցի, էլի նույն նոտան էր (ընդ որում վրայի բեռից անկախ): Հետո *էս* աղյուսակով նայեցի, տեսա, որ առաջին օկտավայի սոլը 49 Հց-ն ա, այսինքն` հիմա մոր մոտ ճիշտ ա, մոտ 50 Հց:  :Jpit: 
Բջջայինի լիցքավորիչներով չեղավ, դրանք ավելի բարդ կառուցվածք ունեն…

 :LOL:

----------

Varzor (16.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դրանց քիչ էլ ա, եթե մարդիկ սկսեն հոսանք գողանալ (իհարկե ոչ թե հարեւանից, այլ` ՀԷՑ-ից): 
> Ինչո՞վ կարելի ա հաճախությունը չափել:


Օսցիլոգրաֆով  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Նոր մի հատ ձեւ մտածեցի հաճախությունը չափելու, բայց չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա հավաստի:
> Ականջս դրեցի, օրինակի համար, տան դիստանցիոն հեռախոսի ադապտերին, տեսա, որ համարյա սոլ նոտան ա` մի քիչ բարձր: Հետո երկու հատ ուրիշ AC/DC ադապտեր էլ փորձեցի, էլի նույն նոտան էր (ընդ որում վրայի բեռից անկախ): Հետո *էս* աղյուսակով նայեցի, տեսա, որ առաջին օկտավայի սոլը 49 Հց-ն ա, այսինքն` հիմա մոր մոտ ճիշտ ա, մոտ 50 Հց: 
> Բջջայինի լիցքավորիչներով չեղավ, դրանք ավելի բարդ կառուցվածք ունեն…


Լավ չի, որ "մոտ 50 Հց" Է: Պիտի հենց 50 լինի: հակառակ դեպքում տեղի է ունենում արդեն քննակրված երևույթը: Ի դեպ, եթե AC/DC ադապտերները ասիական արտադրության են, ապա իրենց մոտ երաժշտությունը պենտատոնիկ է  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Լավ չի, որ "մոտ 50 Հց" Է: Պիտի հենց 50 լինի: հակառակ դեպքում տեղի է ունենում արդեն քննակրված երևույթը: Ի դեպ, եթե AC/DC ադապտերները ասիական արտադրության են, ապա իրենց մոտ երաժշտությունը պենտատոնիկ է


Ինձ թվում ա ±1 Հց-ը շատ բան չի փոխի:  :Unsure:

----------


## Ար.am

> Կա, բայց մեծամասսամբ բռնվող տարբերակներ են ու նաև ծախսատար 
> Գուգլում որ փնտրես электрический счетчик обмануть լիքը կբերի, օրինակ` http://madelectronics.ru/schetchiki/sposob13.htm


Չգիտեմ հնարավոր է իրեն խաբել թե ոչ, բայց որ իմ հաշվիչը ինձ խաբում է դա 100%, 3-4 անգամ ապահովիչից անջատել եմ ու նայել եմ ցուցմունքը, ցույց է  տալիս  P = 340 ից սկսած մինչև P= 500 kw, ընդ որում ընթացքում կարող է փոփոխվել ;

Ձախ գծի գոյությունը համարյա բացառում եմ , քանի որ մերը սեփական տուն է և լարերը սյան վրակից գալիս են պատի վրա ստայակ, դրանից  էլի պատի վրայի լարերով մտնում են տուն; Խողովակցից հողակցումը անջատեցի ու միացրեցի օրինական 0ին, հիմա թրթռումա , երևի մի տեղ վատ կոնտակտ կա էտ 0ի գծի, բայց ապահովիչը անջատած ծախսը ավելացավ , բայց երևի մեկը մեկի հետ կապ չունի:

ինչ եք կարծում հնարավոր կլինի փոխհատուցում պահանջել եթե պարզվի որ հաշվիչն է անսարք՞:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ թվում ա ±1 Հց-ը շատ բան չի փոխի:


Դե հա, մեկ բաժանորդի մոտ ± 10ԿՎտ: Բայց մի հատ հաշվի մի քանի հարյուր հազար բաժանորնդերի մոտ?  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե հա, մեկ բաժանորդի մոտ ± 10ԿՎտ: Բայց մի հատ հաշվի մի քանի հարյուր հազար բաժանորնդերի մոտ?


Ինձ էս պահին հետաքրքրում ա, թե ինձնի՛ց ինչքան են թալանում, ոչ թե գումարային:

Լավ, իսկ էլեկտրոնային հաշվիչնեը ի՞նչ արժեն, ո՞րտեղից կարելի ա առնել:

----------


## Varzor

> Չգիտեմ հնարավոր է իրեն խաբել թե ոչ, բայց որ իմ հաշվիչը ինձ խաբում է դա 100%, 3-4 անգամ ապահովիչից անջատել եմ ու նայել եմ ցուցմունքը, ցույց է  տալիս  *P = 340 ից սկսած մինչև P= 500 kw*, ընդ որում ընթացքում կարող է փոփոխվել ;
> 
> Ձախ գծի գոյությունը համարյա բացառում եմ , քանի որ մերը սեփական տուն է և լարերը սյան վրակից գալիս են պատի վրա ստայակ, դրանից  էլի պատի վրայի լարերով մտնում են տուն; Խողովակցից հողակցումը անջատեցի ու միացրեցի օրինական 0ին, հիմա թրթռումա , երևի մի տեղ վատ կոնտակտ կա էտ 0ի գծի, բայց ապահովիչը անջատած ծախսը ավելացավ , բայց երևի մեկը մեկի հետ կապ չունի:
> 
> ինչ եք կարծում հնարավոր կլինի փոխհատուցում պահանջել եթե պարզվի որ հաշվիչն է անսարք՞:


???
Ոնց կարողա տենց հսկայական ծախս ցույց տա? 340-500ԿՎտ??? Էդ ինչ պիտի միացված լինի? Լարերը չեն դիմանա
Կարողա ԿՎտ չէ, այլ Վտ: Չնայած դա էլ պակաս թիվ չի:
Ելնելով քո նկարագրած լարանցման սեխմայից ենթադրում եմ, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ "հոսանք է փախցնում": Որևե տեղ լարերի մեկուսացումը լավ վիճակում չի: Դա է վկայում նաև նոլ-ի փոփոխությունը: Ստացվում է, որ իրոք խողովակի նոլի մեջի պոտենցյալն ավելի բարձր էր, ուստի լարումը ցածր էր` անցնող հոսանքը ծացր և որպես հետևանք ծախսը ցածր:
Հաշվիչի անսարքության հարցում ահավոր կասկածում եմ: Ախր մեխանիկական չի, որ ինքն իրեն պտտվի: Պիտի պարտադիր մեջով հոսանք անցնի, որ սկսի թվերը գումարել: Չնայած չի բացառվում, որ բռակ լինի, կամ էլ տաքսու հաշվիչի նման սպասելավարձով է  :LOL: 

Կարելի է ապացուցել, որ հաշվիչն անսարք է, սակայն ահավոր դժվար կլինի փոխհատուցում ստանալը:
Պրոցեդուրան պիտի լինի մոտավորապես այսպիսին. պիտի լաբորատորիան արձանագրի, որ հաշվիչն առանց բեռի հաշվում է X1 քանակով ծախս և/կամ X2 քանակով ավելի է հաշվում բեռի պայմաններում, այնուհետև պիտի դու կարողանաս հաշվել և ապացուցել այդ երկու վիճակում աշխատած օրերի և ժամերի քանակը (առանց բեռի փչացած աշխատելը): Այ հենց այս երկրորդ մասը գործնականում ահնար է: Շատ հանգիստ կարող են ասել, որ "հաշվիչը փչացել է լաբորատորիա բերելու նախորդ օրը" ու վերջ: Ոչ մի ապացույց չունես, թե քանի օր է և քանի ժամ է այդ վիճակում աշխատել:

----------

Ար.am (22.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ էս պահին հետաքրքրում ա, թե ինձնի՛ց ինչքան են թալանում, ոչ թե գումարային:
> Լավ, իսկ էլեկտրոնային հաշվիչնեը ի՞նչ արժեն, ո՞րտեղից կարելի ա առնել:


Համամիտ եմ, նայած որն ես կարևորում` զուտ թալանելու պահը, թե թալանածի չափը  :Smile:  Մեկ մարդուց այդքան էլ շատ չեն թալանում, սակայն դա նույնպես վիրավորական է ու վրդովեցուցիչ, մանավանդ որ կրում է շարունակական ու երկարատև բնույթ:

Ճիշտն ասած, ներկայումս այդքան էլ լավ տեղյակ չեմ: Մի 2 տարի առաջ 26.000դր էր` երկտարիֆային հաշվիչը:
Երեկոյան կազնգեմ համ հստակ գինը կճշտեմ, համ էլ ձեռքբերման կետերը: Եթե կարողացա գիշերը կգրեմ, թե չէ` վաղն առավոտյան:

Ինձ էլ այս վերջերս թվում է, որ գազի հաշվիչն է "մուտիտ" անում: Անցած ամիս (հոկտեմբերի սկզբին) փոխել են հաշվիչը` նորն են դրել: Ու հոկտեմբերիս գազի ծախսը 50%-ով ավելացել է: Եվ դա այն պարագայում, որ հոկտեմբերին ջեռուցում չեմ կատարել ընդհանրապես:
Հեսա ես էլ մի հատ թեմա ՀայՌՈւսԳազԱրդ-ի մասին բացեմ  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (17.11.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ոտից գլուխ թալան ա, բայց ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր: Ասել եմ ու ասելու եմ (շատ ասելը մեր ժողովրդի վրա ռեկլամի պես ազդում ա), պիտի մի հատ հավեսով հոսանքադուլ հայտարարենք, տեսնենք ՀԷՑ-ը էդ արտադրած հոսանքը ու՞մ պիտի տա: Ավելի ճիշտ` սաղ ժողովրդով պայմանավորվենք, ոչ մեկ հոսանք չմուծի (հո բոլորի հոսանքը չե՞ն անջատի, նստեն տեղները, իսկի 50%-ի հոսանքը չեն կարա անջատեն), մինչեւ էս, էս, էս հարցերը չլուծվեն, էդ թվում գնի 50% իջեցում, հաշվիչների սպասարկման «ցիվիլիզացում», հոսանքի պլանային անջատումների վերացում:

----------

Varzor (18.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոտից գլուխ թալան ա, բայց ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր: Ասել եմ ու ասելու եմ (շատ ասելը մեր ժողովրդի վրա ռեկլամի պես ազդում ա), պիտի մի հատ հավեսով հոսանքադուլ հայտարարենք, տեսնենք ՀԷՑ-ը էդ արտադրած հոսանքը ու՞մ պիտի տա: Ավելի ճիշտ` սաղ ժողովրդով պայմանավորվենք, ոչ մեկ հոսանք չմուծի (հո բոլորի հոսանքը չե՞ն անջատի, նստեն տեղները, իսկի 50%-ի հոսանքը չեն կարա անջատեն), մինչեւ էս, էս, էս հարցերը չլուծվեն, էդ թվում գնի 50% իջեցում, հաշվիչների սպասարկման «ցիվիլիզացում», հոսանքի պլանային անջատումների վերացում:


Ամենն էլ ընդունելի է, պացի պլանային անջատումների վերացումից: Սպասարկման որակի և կառավարման բարձրացման ուղղությամբ տարվող աշխատանքների պարագայում պլանային անջատումներն ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են:

Հ.Գ.
Ճշտեցի, երկտարիֆային էլ. հաշվիչի արժեքը կախված է հզորությունից: Ստանդարտ տնային 40Ա հաշվիչը 25.000-ից պակաս չես առնի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մենք հաշվիչը իրենցից էինք առել, ու կարծեմ մի տարի հետո այդ գումարը մաա-մաս հոսանքի ծախսից մարեցին։

----------


## Universe

> Ոտից գլուխ թալան ա, բայց ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր: Ասել եմ ու ասելու եմ (շատ ասելը մեր ժողովրդի վրա ռեկլամի պես ազդում ա), պիտի մի հատ հավեսով հոսանքադուլ հայտարարենք, տեսնենք ՀԷՑ-ը էդ արտադրած հոսանքը ու՞մ պիտի տա: Ավելի ճիշտ` սաղ ժողովրդով պայմանավորվենք, ոչ մեկ հոսանք չմուծի (հո բոլորի հոսանքը չե՞ն անջատի, նստեն տեղները, իսկի 50%-ի հոսանքը չեն կարա անջատեն), մինչեւ էս, էս, էս հարցերը չլուծվեն, էդ թվում գնի 50% իջեցում, հաշվիչների սպասարկման «ցիվիլիզացում», հոսանքի պլանային անջատումների վերացում:


Հա ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դե էս երկրում նման կազմակերպվածություն չի կարա լինի: Էս ֆրանսիա չի, որ ստրասբուրգի ոստիկանների աշխատավարձը մի ամիս ուշացնեն ու սաղ ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանությունը քրթով գործի չգնա:

Կամ էլ, մյուս կողմից երկրում պետքա «արևի ու... չգիտեմ էլ ինչերից էլեկտրաէներգիայի ստացում...» ծրագիր սկսվի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ամենն էլ ընդունելի է, պացի պլանային անջատումների վերացումից: Սպասարկման որակի և կառավարման բարձրացման ուղղությամբ տարվող աշխատանքների պարագայում պլանային անջատումներն ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ են:


Դա հասարակ բաժանորդին չպետք ա հետաքրքրի: Ամեն տեղ էլ պլանային աշխատանքներ տարվում են, բայց ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում պլանային անջատում ասվածը չկա: Չգիտեմ` ոնց են անում, ուրիշ տեղից են միացնում էդ մարդկանց հոսանքը, թե ոնց, բայց փաստը էն ա, որ ոչ մեկ թեկուզ կես վայրկյանով չի հոսանքազրկվում:




> Հ.Գ.
> Ճշտեցի, երկտարիֆային էլ. հաշվիչի արժեքը կախված է հզորությունից: Ստանդարտ տնային 40Ա հաշվիչը 25.000-ից պակաս չես առնի:


Շնորհակալ եմ ինֆոյի համար:




> Հա ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դե էս երկրում նման կազմակերպվածություն չի կարա լինի: Էս ֆրանսիա չի, որ ստրասբուրգի ոստիկանների աշխատավարձը մի ամիս ուշացնեն ու սաղ ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանությունը քրթով գործի չգնա:


Ես էլ գիտեմ, որ էս պահին չի լինի նման կազմակերպվածություն, բայց ճիշտ չեմ համարում ասելը, որ ընդհանրապես չի կարա լինի: Մինչեւ դա չլինի, ժողովուրդը էս վիճակից դուրս չի գա:

----------


## Varzor

> Դա հասարակ բաժանորդին չպետք ա հետաքրքրի: Ամեն տեղ էլ պլանային աշխատանքներ տարվում են, բայց ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում պլանային անջատում ասվածը չկա: Չգիտեմ` ոնց են անում, ուրիշ տեղից են միացնում էդ մարդկանց հոսանքը, թե ոնց, բայց փաստը էն ա, որ ոչ մեկ թեկուզ կես վայրկյանով չի հոսանքազրկվում:


Քո ասած "նորմալ երկրներում" այդ հարցը այլ կերպ է լուծվում: Յուրաքանչյուր հոսանքի սպառող գլոբալ առումով պարտավորվում է ունենալ երկրորդ հոսանքի գիծ` այլ ենթակայանից:
Բայց տնային բաժանորդների մոտ մի քիչ աիյլ կերպ է:
Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում հետևյալ կերպ է:
Իրեն մոտ չկա "թաղի պադստանցիա": Բարձր լարման գծերը (կարծեմ 1000) գնում են փողոցի երկայնքով և ամեն բաժանորդի համար (կամ մի քանի բաժանորդի համար` կախված բաժանբորդի ծախսած հզորությունից) սյան վրա, վերևում տեղադրվում է տրանսֆորմատոր: Սա ավելի թանկարժեք տարբերակ է, քան թաղային-տարածքային ենթակայանը` ներդրումներ է պահանջում, սակայն երկարատև շահագործման տեսանկյունից շատ ավելի շահավետ է, մանավանդ սեփական տների սեկտորում: Կորուստենրը քիչ են, բաժանորդների միմյանցից կախվածությունը չկա, բացի այդ հնարավոր է լինում այլ բաշխիչ զուգահեռաբար անցկացնել ևս մեկ գիծ, որի արդյունքում բաժանորդի կողմում հոսանքազրկում չի լինում, եթե պլանային աշխատանքներ են կատարվում:
Մեր մոտ այդ համակարգին անցնելու համար հսկայական ներդրումներ են պետք, որին էլ. վանցերը մոտակա պագայում հաստատ չի գնա:

----------


## Ար.am

Մի ցնցող բան եմ հայտնաբերել 

Հաշվիչը նորմալ աշխատում է, ցույց է տալիս 0,5 կվտ բեռ անկախ նրանից թե մեր տանը ինչ կա միացած կամ ապահովիչը անջատած է թե ոչ, 
հանելուկի պատասխանը գտա այսօր, երբ պարզեցի որ Վահանակը  բաց է, հերթով անջատեցի հաշվիչի կողքի ապահովիչները /թող ներեն ինձ հարևանները/ և պարզեցի, որ մեր լույսը միացած է այլ՝ ոչ տարիֆային հաշվիչից , այսինքն մենք միշտ մուծել ենք ուրիշի փոխարեն երկտարիֆային հաշվիչով սպառած էներգիայի վարձը, իսկ ուրիշը մուծում է մեր մեկ տարիֆանի հաշվիչով սպառածը. Այլ տարբերակ լինել չի կարող քանի որ  տվյալ վահանակում տեղադրված է միայն մեկ երկտարիֆային հաշվիչ որին մեր տունը միացված չէրԷ

----------


## Varzor

> Մի ցնցող բան եմ հայտնաբերել 
> 
> Հաշվիչը նորմալ աշխատում է, ցույց է տալիս 0,5 կվտ բեռ անկախ նրանից թե մեր տանը ինչ կա միացած կամ ապահովիչը անջատած է թե ոչ, 
> հանելուկի պատասխանը գտա այսօր, երբ պարզեցի որ Վահանակը  բաց է, հերթով անջատեցի հաշվիչի կողքի ապահովիչները /թող ներեն ինձ հարևանները/ և պարզեցի, որ մեր լույսը միացած է այլ՝ ոչ տարիֆային հաշվիչից , այսինքն մենք միշտ մուծել ենք ուրիշի փոխարեն երկտարիֆային հաշվիչով սպառած էներգիայի վարձը, իսկ ուրիշը մուծում է մեր մեկ տարիֆանի հաշվիչով սպառածը. Այլ տարբերակ լինել չի կարող քանի որ  տվյալ վահանակում տեղադրված է միայն մեկ երկտարիֆային հաշվիչ որին մեր տունը միացված չէրԷ


 :Jpit: 
Որ ասում էի էլեկտրիկին կանչի, թող ստուգի  :Smile: 
Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ դու նայել ես այլ մարդու հաշվիչի տվյալները, բայց մտածել ես, որ դա քոնն է:
Իսկ ձեր հաշվիչը նույնպես պիտի լիներ երկտարիֆային?
ԻՆչ ես կարծում, մոնտաժման ժամանակ են սխալվել, թե մտածված բան է եղել?  :Wink:

----------


## Ար.am

Բա հենց միայն մերն է երկտարիֆային, ուրիշինը չկա, իսկ մերը սովորական հաշվիչի էր միացվաԾ  :Angry2: 
էլեկտրիկը եկավ համոզվեց որ սխալա միացված, խոստացավ ուղղել , իսկ էլ ցանցի տղան էլ խոստացավ վերահաշվարկ անել, տեսնենք ինչ կլինի

----------


## Varzor

> Բա հենց միայն մերն է երկտարիֆային, ուրիշինը չկա, իսկ մերը սովորական հաշվիչի էր միացվաԾ 
> էլեկտրիկը եկավ համոզվեց որ սխալա միացված, խոստացավ ուղղել , իսկ էլ ցանցի տղան էլ խոստացավ վերահաշվարկ անել, տեսնենք ինչ կլինի


Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ վերահաշվարկ կատարողը գլխամասային գրասենյակն է: Բավականին բարդ գործընթաց է: Մասնավորապես շատ դժվար է ֆիքսել, թե որ օրվանից է դա այդպես: Բացի այդ վերահաշվարկի դեպքու պիտի վերահաշվարկ կատարվի նաև մյուս բաժանորդի համար: Ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ինչ տվյալների հիման վրա պիտի վերահաշվարկ կատարեն? Ոնց են որոշելու, թե դու գիշերային տարիֆով որքան հոսանք ես ծախսել?
Կարճ ասած` չհավատացի խոստումին  :Wink:

----------


## Ար.am

վերահաշվարկ արեցին ներքին կարգով, համեմատեցին մեր ծախսը իրենց ծախսի հետ, բազմապատկվեց 1,5 ով գիշերային տրաֆիկի համար, հարցը լուծվեց գեղական կարգով .Ճ

----------


## Varzor

> վերահաշվարկ արեցին ներքին կարգով, համեմատեցին մեր ծախսը իրենց ծախսի հետ, բազմապատկվեց 1,5 ով գիշերային *տրաֆիկի* համար, հարցը լուծվեց գեղական կարգով .Ճ


Էդ ներքին կարգովը նշանակում է իրենց իսկ հաշվին  :Jpit:  Իսկ որքան ժամանակով վերահաշվարկ կատարեցին?
Ու ինչ? Փողը տվեցին? Բա մյուս բաժանորդի հարցը ինչ արին?

----------


## Universe

Ժողովուրդ, բնակելի շենքերի մուտքերի, ինչպես նաև շենքի հարակից տարածքների լուսավորման հարցով պետքա էլ. ցանցերը չէ՞ զբաղվեն օրենքով:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ, բնակելի շենքերի մուտքերի, ինչպես նաև շենքի հարակից տարածքների լուսավորման հարցով պետքա էլ. ցանցերը չէ՞ զբաղվեն օրենքով:


Ոչ: Դրա համար կան առանձին կազմակերպություններ: Եթե չեմ սխալվում շենքերի մուտքերի լուսավորումը համայնքների վրա է: Բայց սովորաբար այդ հարցը լուծում են հենց իրենք բնակիչները:
Իսկ փողոցների լուսավորությունը կարծեմ ԵրՔաղԼույս կազմակերպությունն է իրականացնում:

----------


## Annushka

Ժող,իսկ եթե էլ. հաշվիչը վառվում ա շիտի մեջ,, նորը դնելուց հետո մենք պիտի վճարենք, թե էլ ցանցի վրա  ա՞ : Նշեմ, որ կարծես թե վառվել է հաշվիչը թույլ ձգելու պատճառով, բնականաբար, էլեկրտիկի կողմից:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող,իսկ եթե էլ. հաշվիչը վառվում ա շիտի մեջ,, նորը դնելուց հետո մենք պիտի վճարենք, թե էլ ցանցի վրա  ա՞ : Նշեմ, որ կարծես թե վառվել է հաշվիչը թույլ ձգելու պատճառով, բնականաբար, էլեկրտիկի կողմից:


Էթե բաժանորդի հաշվիչը վառվել է վահանակի մեջ, ապա կախված վառվելու պատճառից պատասխանատվությունը հետևյալ կերպ է.
1. Բաժանորդի մեղքով (հզորության գերածախս, կարճ միացումներ և այլն) - հաշվիչի արժեքը վճարում է բաժանորդը:
2. Էլ. ցանցերի մեղքով (թույլ միացում, մուտքային լարման կտրուկ բարձրացում, վահանակում, վահանակի մուտքում կամ մինչև բաժանորդի կանգնակը (բնակարաններում` մինչև պատը) կարճ միացում, տեխնիկական աշխատանքների հետևանքով և այլն) - հաշվիչը տեղադրվում է էլ. ցանցի հաշվին:
Եթե բաժանորդը ցանկանում է որպեսզի փոփոխվի իր հաշվիչի տեսակը (օր` մեկտարիֆային հաշվիչը փոխարեն տեղադրվի երկտարիֆային հաշվիչ), ապա այդ պարագայում, կախված էլ. ցանցի "շուստրիությունից" դա կարող են համարել որպես հաշվիչի փոփոխություն: Սակայն սա սովորական փոփոխություն չի, այլ վերականգնում: Ուստի բաժանորդի կողմից կատարվող ծախսերը համապատասխանաբար պիտի նվազեն:

----------


## Hda

> Էթե բաժանորդի հաշվիչը վառվել է վահանակի մեջ, ապա կախված վառվելու պատճառից պատասխանատվությունը հետևյալ կերպ է.
> 1. Բաժանորդի մեղքով (հզորության գերածախս, կարճ միացումներ և այլն) -...


երկու օրինակդ էլ անընդունելի է: Բա էտ  վահանակի մեջի ապահովիչները խոտ են ուտում՞՛ :Զուր ես հավաստում, մաքսիմում կարող էիր քո անձնական կարծիքը հայտնել, ինչպես ,որ իմ կարծիքը հայտնելով ասեմ, որ վահանակի ,առավել ևս երբ սպառողը բանալին էլ չունի,  մեջ գտնվող հաշվիչի ոչ մի  անսարքություն չի կարող առաջացվել սպառողի կողմից և դեռ ավելին նույնիսկ ցանկության դեպքում, նույնիսկ ամենալավ մասնագիտական կրթությամբ անձը չի կարող վնասել հաշվիչը: պահարանի անօրինական բացելը հաշիվ չի:  :Tongue: 
Այնպես, որ նույնիսկ գրածդ 


> և այլն


 էլ կարծես թե պատացխան ստացավ.


օֆ-թոփ--  ես Ձեզ հետ եմ..... հասկացողը հասկացավ

----------

Artgeo (24.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> երկու օրինակդ էլ անընդունելի է: Բա էտ  վահանակի մեջի ապահովիչները խոտ են ուտում՞՛ :Զուր ես հավաստում, մաքսիմում կարող էիր քո անձնական կարծիքը հայտնել, ինչպես ,որ իմ կարծիքը հայտնելով ասեմ, որ վահանակի ,առավել ևս երբ սպառողը բանալին էլ չունի,  մեջ գտնվող հաշվիչի ոչ մի  անսարքություն չի կարող առաջացվել սպառողի կողմից և դեռ ավելին նույնիսկ ցանկության դեպքում, նույնիսկ ամենալավ մասնագիտական կրթությամբ անձը չի կարող վնասել հաշվիչը: պահարանի անօրինական բացելը հաշիվ չի: 
> Այնպես, որ նույնիսկ գրածդ  էլ կարծես թե պատացխան ստացավ.
> օֆ-թոփ--  ես Ձեզ հետ եմ..... հասկացողը հասկացավ


 :LOL:  Դե ինչ ասեմ` կարծիքդ չհավանեցի, էլեկտրատեխնիկայի տեսանկյունից գրագետ չի  :Wink: 
Ասեմ որ գրածս ոչ թե *օրինակ* է, այլ փաստացի կանոններ, իհարկե ոչ տառացի:
Իսկ էդ քո իմացած ամենալավ կրթությամբ մարդը, ով չի կարող վնասել հաշվիչը, էլեկտրատեխնիկական կրթութոյւն չի ստացել ու հոսանքից բան չի հասկանում  :Jpit: 

Ապահովիչները տեղադրված են բաժանորդի կողմում` *հաշվիչից հետո*: Էդ որտեղ ես տեսել, որ բաժանորդի ապահովիչները հենց հաշվիչների վահանակի մեջ լինեն?: Ապահովիչները պատկանում են բաժանորդին և երբ ուզի կարող է անջատել ու միացնել: Ու ըստ այդմ դրանք տեղադրվում են այնպես, որ դրանց հասանելիությունը չբերի հաշվիչի հասանելիությանը` առանձին փականի տակ կամ այլ տեղ: Օրինակ` տանը, պատին: Կամ շենքի մուտքում` հաշվիչի նախկին վահանակում: Շատ մարդիկ կան որ ոչ մի ապահովիչ էլ չունեն` հաշվիչի հետ ուղղակի միացված են:
Յուրաքանչյուր հաշվիչ նախատեսված է կոնկրետ լարման (դիապազոնի) և կոնկրետ հոսանքի (նորից դիապազոնի` սահմանափակվում է վերևից) համար: Այդ սահմանափակումների խատումը կարող է բերել ոչ միայն հաշվիչի սխալ աշխատանքի, այլև խափանման: Բացի այդ հաշվիչի կոնտակտների ոչ նորմալ ամրացման դեպքում, անցնող հոսանքի պատճառով, տեղի է ունենում տաքացում, որը կարող է բերել ոչ միայն լարման անկման, այլև կոնտակտների վառվելուն, նույնիսկ հաշվիչի այլ դետալների շարքից դուրս գալուն` ջերմային ազդեցության հետևանքով:
Իսկ էդ քո ասած "և այլն"-ի պատասխանը նունիսկ չես էլ պատկերացնում,թե որքան բազմազան է:

Հ.Գ.
Ում հետ ուզում ես եղիր, դրանից ճշմարտությունը չի փոխվի, խոսքի արժեքը նույնպես  :Tsamon:

----------


## Hda

> Ապահովիչները տեղադրված են բաժանորդի կողմում` *հաշվիչից հետո*: Էդ որտեղ ես տեսել, որ բաժանորդի ապահովիչները հենց հաշվիչների վահանակի մեջ լինեն?:


Դե ինչ ասեմ` կարծիքդ չհավանեցի, էլեկտրատեխնիկայի տեսանկյունից գրագետ չի, Ապահովիչները պետք է տեղադրված լինեն բաժանորդի կողմում` *հաշվիչից հետո* անմիջապես հետո ու պահարանում 


> վահանակում


, որի միջոցով էլ էլ ցանցը ապահովում է հաշվիչի պահպանումը զաշչիտա
, որի միջոցով էլ աշխատողները կատարում են բնակարանի հոսանքազրկում, այլ ոչ լարերը սեղմնակներից հանել դնելով, որի հետրանքով էլ կառաջանան թույլ միացումներ ենթադրյալ հետրանքներով: Լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է, որ այդ ապահովիչները շատ տեղերում պարզապես դրված չեն:Պարզապես քյար են անում ու քեզ նմաններին էէլ հավաստեցնում , որ դա բաժանորդի խնդիրն է:Այս դեպքում բաժանորդը հազար հատ արդուկ միացնելու դեպքում էլ չի կարող վնասել հաշվիչը: Բաժանորդը իր հարմարության համար իր ցանկությամբ կարող է իր տանը ունենալ անհատական ապահովիչ: Այ սա 


> Ապահովիչները պատկանում են բաժանորդին և երբ ուզի կարող է անջատել ու միացնել:


 


> Բացի այդ հաշվիչի կոնտակտների ոչ նորմալ ամրացման դեպքում, անցնող հոսանքի պատճառով, տեղի է ունենում տաքացում,


իսկ որ նորմալ էս միացնում հոսանք չի՞անցնում, ասեմ ավելին ավելի շատ հոսանք է անցնում: Կներես 


> էլեկտրատեխնիկայի տեսանկյունից գրագետ չի


 էլի, գրագետ կլնիներ նշել,որ թույլ միացման դեպքում  մեծանում է կոնտակտային դիմադրությունը, ու եթե էլեկտրատեխնիկայի օրենքները էս վերջերս չեն փոխվել, նույնիսկ փոխված էլ լինեն, բնության այդ օրենքը լրացուցիչ ապացուցման կարիք չունի և փառք աստծո,որ բնությունը չի առաջնորդվում խորհրդարաններում ընդունվող օրենքներով,ապա միացման տեղում դիմադրության մեծացման պատճառով է ուղիղ համեմատական մեծանում տեղամասում անջատվող ջերմային հզորությունը:Ըստ ստանդատի կոնտակտային դիմադրությունը բավականին փոքր  զրոյին ձգտող թիվ է ու բաժանորդը այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ հարյուրավոր անգամներ սպառումը մեծացնելու դեպքում էլ կոնտակտների վրա վթարի կամ խափանման հանգեցնող ջերմություն չի անջատվի:




> Իսկ էդ քո ասած "և այլն"-ի պատասխանը նունիսկ չես էլ պատկերացնում,թե որքան բազմազան է:


Դե եթե ինքդ պատկերացնում ես, գոնէ մեկը ասա քննարկենք
Հ.Գ. Բաժանորդը շատ հանգիստ կարող է վնասել հաշվիչը բենզին լցնելով պահարանին ու վառելով, բայց խոսքս *խելոք* էլեկտրիկի մասին էր, այլ ոչ ախմախ հրշեջի, իսկ քո Հ.Գ-ն. -Ակումբում կոչվում է օֆֆ-թօօփ

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ինչ ասեմ` կարծիքդ չհավանեցի, էլեկտրատեխնիկայի տեսանկյունից գրագետ չի, Ապահովիչները պետք է տեղադրված լինեն բաժանորդի կողմում` *հաշվիչից հետո* անմիջապես հետո ու պահարանում , որի միջոցով էլ էլ ցանցը ապահովում է հաշվիչի պահպանումը զաշչիտա
> , որի միջոցով էլ աշխատողները կատարում են բնակարանի հոսանքազրկում, այլ ոչ լարերը սեղմնակներից հանել դնելով, որի հետրանքով էլ կառաջանան թույլ միացումներ ենթադրյալ հետրանքներով: Լրիվ ուրիշ հարց է, որ այդ ապահովիչները շատ տեղերում պարզապես դրված չեն:Պարզապես քյար են անում ու քեզ նմաններին էէլ հավաստեցնում , որ դա բաժանորդի խնդիրն է:Այս դեպքում բաժանորդը հազար հատ արդուկ միացնելու դեպքում էլ չի կարող վնասել հաշվիչը: Բաժանորդը իր հարմարության համար իր ցանկությամբ կարող է իր տանը ունենալ անհատական ապահովիչ: Այ սա  
>  իսկ որ նորմալ էս միացնում հոսանք չի՞անցնում, ասեմ ավելին ավելի շատ հոսանք է անցնում: Կներես  էլի, գրագետ կլնիներ նշել,որ թույլ միացման դեպքում  մեծանում է կոնտակտային դիմադրությունը, ու եթե էլեկտրատեխնիկայի օրենքները էս վերջերս չեն փոխվել, նույնիսկ փոխված էլ լինեն, բնության այդ օրենքը լրացուցիչ ապացուցման կարիք չունի և փառք աստծո,որ բնությունը չի առաջնորդվում խորհրդարաններում ընդունվող օրենքներով,ապա միացման տեղում դիմադրության մեծացման պատճառով է ուղիղ համեմատական մեծանում տեղամասում անջատվող ջերմային հզորությունը:Ըստ ստանդատի կոնտակտային դիմադրությունը բավականին փոքր  զրոյին ձգտող թիվ է ու բաժանորդը այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ հարյուրավոր անգամներ սպառումը մեծացնելու դեպքում էլ կոնտակտների վրա վթարի կամ խափանման հանգեցնող ջերմություն չի անջատվի:
> 
> 
> Դե եթե ինքդ պատկերացնում ես, գոնէ մեկը ասա քննարկենք
> Հ.Գ. Բաժանորդը շատ հանգիստ կարող է վնասել հաշվիչը բենզին լցնելով պահարանին ու վառելով, բայց խոսքս *խելոք* էլեկտրիկի մասին էր, այլ ոչ ախմախ հրշեջի, իսկ քո Հ.Գ-ն. -Ակումբում կոչվում է օֆֆ-թօօփ


Կարճ ասեմ` լրիվ յուղ ես վառում:
Նույն նախադասությունն ես գրում,  անկապ ու անգրագետ հավելումներով, ինչ-որ փիլիսոփայական մտքեր ես արտահայտում, չգիտեմ թե ինչի համար:
Մի խոսքով` զահլեդ չունեմ:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, եթե հաշվիչը ինքնագնացություն ունի, կարելի ա՞ ենթադրել, որ բեռի տակ էլ մի քիչ ավելի ա գրում:
Նոր հաշվեցի, 0-ական բեռի դեպքում մեր հաշվիչը 5 րոպեում 1 պտույտ ա անում:

----------


## Hda

> Ժող, եթե հաշվիչը ինքնագնացություն ունի, կարելի ա՞ ենթադրել, որ բեռի տակ էլ մի քիչ ավելի ա գրում:
> Նոր հաշվեցի, 0-ական բեռի դեպքում մեր հաշվիչը 5 րոպեում 1 պտույտ ա անում:


ողջույն

ու էտ հաշվիչի համար 1 պտույտը քանի ՎԱՏՏ է՞

----------


## Rammstein

> ողջույն
> 
> ու էտ հաշվիչի համար 1 պտույտը քանի ՎԱՏՏ է՞


Բարեւ, Հրաչ ջան:  :Smile: 

Եթե չեմ սխալվում, 1 պտույտը 1 Վտ ա:

----------


## Hda

Ավետ ջան:
Ենթադրոում եմ
---,որ հոսանքազրկել ես տնից:
---պահարանից հարևաներիդ լարերի հետ խուրձ է դուրս գալիս, որոնցից էլ կարող է հոսանք մակածվել, մեծությունն էլ կախված քո լարի եկարությունից ու հարևանների սպառումից:
Պրակտիկ բան չեմ ասում,բայց  այ որր հնարավոր լիներ բոլորիդ հաշվիչները հոսանքազրկել էտ մակածման մոմենտը կբացառենք :
կամ էլ էլեկտրիկին բռնացրա հենց հաշվիչի ելքից հոսանքազրկեք: Տես ինչ ա երգում ու պահանջի լաբորատոր ստուգում, եթե նկատվի ինգնագնացություն:Էս դեպքում հաստատ սարքին հաշվիչը չիպիտի պտտվի: Արժի երեք հազար, բայց պիտի որ դու չվճարես: Իսկ կոնկրետ հարցիդ միանշանակ չեմ կարող պատասխանել, մեր ունեցած չափիչների ճշտության դասը թույլ չի տա դետեկտել էտ 4-5 mA ի տարբերությունը: Չմոռանաք, որ հաշվիչն էլ ցույց է տալիս լարման ու հոսանքի արտադրյալը:

----------


## Varzor

> Չմոռանաք, որ հաշվիչն էլ ցույց է տալիս լարման ու հոսանքի արտադրյալը:


Թեորետիկ ճշմարտռություն, պրակտիկ սուտ  :Jpit: 
մեխանիկական հաշվիչը արտադրյալ չի հաշվում: Հաշվիչի սկավառակի պտույտը ուղիղ համեմատական է անցնող հոսանքին: Ու մեխանիկական ցիֆերբլատը ցույցե տալիս ծախսված հզորությունը նոմինալ լարման համար:
Եթե լարումն իջնում կամ բարձրանում է, բեռի դիմադրությունը (օր`. էլ. տաքացուցիչ) չի փոփոխվում ու փոփոխվում է անցնող հոսանքը:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մակածվող հոսանքներին, ապա դրանք չեն կարող լինել, եթե *շղթա չի փակվում*` սպառողի շղթան խզված է (ապահովիչից անջատված է կամ էլ տանը բեռ չկա միացված): Մեկ հաղորդալարից, որով հոսանք է հոսում, մյուսում էլ. դաշտ առաջացնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի այդ հաղորդալարերը լինեն իրար ուղղահայաց: Զուգահեռ հոսանքատար հաղորդալարերի միջև կա միայն մագնիսական փոխազդեցություն: Չի բացառվում, որ հարևաններից մեկն ու մեկի լարը վահանակում կամ այլ տեղ ուղահայաց լինի ու էլ. դաշտ ստեղծի, բայց միայն դաշտը դեռ հոսանք չի` պիտի շղթա լինի: Շատ-շատ լարման վրա ազդեցություն թողնի` նվազեցնի կամ բարձրացնի, բայց դա չնչին է:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող, եթե հաշվիչը ինքնագնացություն ունի, կարելի ա՞ ենթադրել, որ բեռի տակ էլ մի քիչ ավելի ա գրում:
> Նոր հաշվեցի, 0-ական բեռի դեպքում մեր հաշվիչը 5 րոպեում 1 պտույտ ա անում:


Այո, ինքնագնացություն ունեցող հաշվիչը միշտ էլ ավել է գրում` նույն չափով բեռի տակ, թե առանց բեռի: Այդ պտույտը առաջանում է նրանից, որ հաշվիչում (ինդուկցիոն-մեխանիկական) սկավառակի պտտման ժամանակ առկա շփման ուժերը համակշռելու համար առկա է սկավառակը "հրող" լրացուցիչ ուժ: Դա կարգավորվող է, սակայան կարգավորման խախտման դեպխում այդ ուժը կարող է ինչպես "առաջ տալ" (ուժն ավելի մեծ է, քան անհրաժեշտ է շփումը համակշռելու համար) , այնպես էլ "ետ տալ" (ուժը բավարար չէ այդ շփումը համակշռելու համար) հաշվիչը: Իդեալական համակշռում բնական է չկա, դրա համար էլ էլ. հաշվիչն ունի ճշտության աստիճան, որը նախկինում ГОСТ-ով սահմանված էր:

----------

Rammstein (29.11.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Մեկ-մեկ սկսում եմ լուրջ մտածել, թե ոնց կարելի ա սեփական հոսանքը տան պայմաններում ինքնուրույն արտադրել ու Հայաստանի Էշիքուռակ Ցանցերի հետ պայմանագիրը խզել  :Bad: : Զզվեցի արդեն… Էն որ փոքր երեխեքը սկսում են անջատիչների հետ խաղալ, սենյակի լույսը անջատել միացնել, հիմա իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էս էլեկտրացանցում ինչ-որ տհասներ են նստած ու տենց խաղ են անում:

Թարսի պես պետություն էլ չունենք, որ էս կացիններին մի քիչ ձգած պահի:

----------

Varzor (06.02.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Մեկ-մեկ սկսում եմ լուրջ մտածել, թե ոնց կարելի ա սեփական հոսանքը տան պայմաններում ինքնուրույն արտադրել ու Հայաստանի Էշիքուռակ Ցանցերի հետ պայմանագիրը խզել : Զզվեցի արդեն… Էն որ փոքր երեխեքը սկսում են անջատիչների հետ խաղալ, սենյակի լույսը անջատել միացնել, հիմա իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էս էլեկտրացանցում ինչ-որ տհասներ են նստած ու տենց խաղ են անում:
> 
> Թարսի պես պետություն էլ չունենք, որ էս կացիններին մի քիչ ձգած պահի:


Ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում... Նեխած գծեր, մթա հաշվիչներ... Վրաստան նենց հավես ա, ամբողջ ցանցը նորացված ա, հաշվիչները նոր են, մուտքի լուսավորումն էլ կենտրոնացված է ու ավտոմատ: Հոսանքի տատանում, հովհարային անջատում նորացումից հետո չի եղել... Ուֆ  :Sad:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում... Նեխած գծեր, մթա հաշվիչներ... Վրաստան նենց հավես ա, ամբողջ ցանցը նորացված ա, հաշվիչները նոր են, մուտքի լուսավորումն էլ կենտրոնացված է ու ավտոմատ: Հոսանքի տատանում, հովհարային անջատում նորացումից հետո չի եղել... Ուֆ


Մեր մոտ հիանալի ա աշխատում ցանցը....

Արթ, իսկ Վրաստանում կապի վիճակը ո՞նց ա...

Հ.Գ. Կստածի Ախալքալաքում էլեկտրացանցերի վիճակը հետույքային ա, մյախկը գավառյա

----------

Varzor (06.02.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում... Նեխած գծեր, մթա հաշվիչներ... Վրաստան նենց հավես ա, ամբողջ ցանցը նորացված ա, հաշվիչները նոր են, մուտքի լուսավորումն էլ կենտրոնացված է ու ավտոմատ: Հոսանքի տատանում, հովհարային անջատում նորացումից հետո չի եղել... Ուֆ


Ախր Արթ ջան, նեխած գծերը մի կողմ, եթե մենակ դա լիներ, հոսանքը պիտի վթարներից անջատվեր: Բայց արի ու տես, որ 90% դեպքերում անջատումը կատարվում ա իբր պրոֆիլակտիկ (1-15 րոպեով):
Էսօր արդեն աննասունները *երրորդ* անգամ են 2 րոպեով հոսանքն անջատում: Արդեն բառեր չեմ գտնում: Ուզում եմ զանգեմ 180, հայհոյեմ, էն էլ կա՛մ զբաղված ա, կա՛մ էլ` «Ներողություն բոլոր օպերատորները զբաղված են»:  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 

Հ.Գ. Նոր կապնվեցի օպերատորի հետ, ասում եմ «Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա երկու րոպեով անջատել-միացնել», հասցեն ասեցի, ասում ա «Մենք էդ տարածքում անջատում չունենք, մի քիչ ուշ զանգեք, ճշտենք, կարող ա գործ են անում»:  :Fool: 
Ըհը, խնդրեմ, պայմանագրի ակնհայտ խախտում: Եթե իրանք տեղեկություն չունեն, նշանակում ա նախապես հեռուստացույցով էլ չեն ասել անջատման մասին, իսկ դա հենց պայմանագրի խախտումն ա: Մարդ չբռնի՞ դատի տա սրանց: Էլ չասեմ, թե ինչքան են պայմանագրի մյուս կետերը խախտվում, մասնավորապես էն, որ լարման կարճատեւ տատանումը պիտի 10%-ից չանցնի: Մեր մոտ կարճատեւ 100% էլ ա տատանվում` մի վայրկյանով անջատվում միանում ա (կամ էլ գոցե վթար ա ու տենց արագ սարքում են  :Lol2: ):

----------

Varzor (06.02.2012)

----------


## Universe

Մի բան հարցնեմ.
Եթե ես եմ, չունեմ UPS ու ասենք 10,000 $ անոց ինչ որ աշխատանք եմ կատարում համակարգչով, որը հոսանէի պրոֆիլակտիկ անջատումներից վնասվումա ու ես կրում եմ 10,000 դոլարի վնաս: Էտ դեպքում օրենք կա՞, ըստ որի Էլ. Ցանցերը համապաըասխան իմ կողմից ներկայացվող ապացույցների դեպքում վնասը փոխհատուցումա...

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի բան հարցնեմ.
> Եթե ես եմ, չունեմ UPS ու ասենք 10,000 $ անոց ինչ որ աշխատանք եմ կատարում համակարգչով, որը հոսանէի պրոֆիլակտիկ անջատումներից վնասվումա ու ես կրում եմ 10,000 դոլարի վնաս: Էտ դեպքում օրենք կա՞, ըստ որի Էլ. Ցանցերը համապաըասխան իմ կողմից ներկայացվող ապացույցների դեպքում վնասը փոխհատուցումա...


Եթե պլանավորված անջատում ա ու նախապես հեռուստացույցով տեղեացրել են անջատման մասին, բնականաբար շանս չունես փոխհատուցում ստանալու: Իսկ եթե պլանավորված չի, չեմ կարա ասեմ: Ամեն դեպքում մեր երկրում քարեդարյան օրենքներ են, դժվար թե համակարգչի հետ կապված բան լինի օրենքի մեջ:  :LOL:  Հետո էլ ո՞նց պիտի ապացուցես, թե կոնկրետ ինչ գումար ես կորցրել: Չեմ կարծում, որ մեր դատական համարակգը ի վիճակի ա նման գործեր քննելու: Էդ դատավորները հազիվ կոմպով Solitaire խաղալ իմանան:  :LOL:

----------

Artgeo (11.02.2012), Varzor (13.02.2012)

----------


## REAL_ist

ՀՀ քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրք, հոդված 599
Էներգամատակարարման պայմանագրով պարտավորությունները չկատարելու կամ անպատշաճ կատարելու դեպքում պարտավորությունը խախտած կողմը պարտավոր է մյուս կողմին հատուցել պատճառված *իրական վնասը* (17 հոդվածի 2-րդ կետ):

ՀՀ քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրք, հոդված 17, 2-րդ կետ՝
Վնասներ են` իրավունքը խախտված անձի ծախսերը, որ նա կատարել է կամ պետք է կատարի խախտված իրավունքը վերականգնելու համար, նրա գույքի կորուստը կամ վնասվածքը (իրական վնաս), ինչպես նաև *չստացված եկամուտները*, որոնք այդ անձը կստանար քաղաքացիական շրջանառության սովորական պայմաններում, եթե նրա իրավունքը չխախտվեր (*բաց թողնված օգուտ*):

Փաստորեն բաց թողնված օգուտը, որը առկա է նաև 10,000$ անոց աշխատանքի խափանման դեպքում, չի փոխհատուցվում:

----------

Zangezur (12.02.2012)

----------


## Zangezur

> ՀՀ քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրք, հոդված 599
> Էներգամատակարարման պայմանագրով պարտավորությունները չկատարելու կամ անպատշաճ կատարելու դեպքում պարտավորությունը խախտած կողմը պարտավոր է մյուս կողմին հատուցել պատճառված *իրական վնասը* (17 հոդվածի 2-րդ կետ):
> 
> ՀՀ քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրք, հոդված 17, 2-րդ կետ՝
> Վնասներ են` իրավունքը խախտված անձի ծախսերը, որ նա կատարել է կամ պետք է կատարի խախտված իրավունքը վերականգնելու համար, նրա գույքի կորուստը կամ վնասվածքը (իրական վնաս), ինչպես նաև *չստացված եկամուտները*, որոնք այդ անձը կստանար քաղաքացիական շրջանառության սովորական պայմաններում, եթե նրա իրավունքը չխախտվեր (*բաց թողնված օգուտ*):
> 
> Փաստորեն բաց թողնված օգուտը, որը առկա է նաև 10,000$ անոց աշխատանքի խափանման դեպքում, չի փոխհատուցվում:


Իսկ արտասահմանյան որևէ երկրում նման օրենք կա, որ ինտերնետի կամ հոսանքի խափաման արդյունքում չստացված եկամուտները օրենքով պարտադրվի փոխհատուցել՞՞՞

----------


## REAL_ist

Դա արդեն չեմ կարող ասել, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ մեր օրենքում տեղ է գտել համընդհանուր ճանաչում ստացած կարգավորումը:

----------

Varzor (13.02.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

http://news.am/arm/news/98608.html

Նոր էս կարդացի, հիշեցի. էն օրը երեկոյան տուն էի բարձրանում, մեկ էլ որ մտա մուտք, ուժեղ աղմուկ լսեցի: Բարձրացա, տեսա հաշվիչների վահանակից ա` ուժեղ դռռռում էր: Հաշվիչներից մեկը խայտառակ արագ պտտվում էր (մոտ րոպեում 150 պտույտ) ու մուտքում վառած մալուխի հոտ էր գալիս: Ընդ որում էդ հաշվիչը 1 սենյականոց բնակարանի ա պատկանում, թե էդ ինչ էին էդքան միացրել, չհասկացա:
Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք անել նման դեպքերում, զանգել էշ ցանցե՞ր, թե՞ օգուտ չի տա:  :Unsure:

----------


## Varzor

> http://news.am/arm/news/98608.html
> 
> Նոր էս կարդացի, հիշեցի. էն օրը երեկոյան տուն էի բարձրանում, մեկ էլ որ մտա մուտք, ուժեղ աղմուկ լսեցի: Բարձրացա, տեսա հաշվիչների վահանակից ա` ուժեղ դռռռում էր: Հաշվիչներից մեկը խայտառակ արագ պտտվում էր (մոտ րոպեում 150 պտույտ) ու մուտքում վառած մալուխի հոտ էր գալիս: Ընդ որում էդ հաշվիչը 1 սենյականոց բնակարանի ա պատկանում, թե էդ ինչ էին էդքան միացրել, չհասկացա:
> Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք անել նման դեպքերում, զանգել էշ ցանցե՞ր, թե՞ օգուտ չի տա:


Ահազնգելը պետք է, մանավանդ եթե այրվածի հոտ է գալիս: Եթե մալուխները հրդեհվեն, ապա կարող է ամբողջ մուտքը մնալ առանց լույս: Դե ավելի վատ բաների մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել:

----------


## My World My Space

> http://news.am/arm/news/98608.html


 էս նյութի ամենակարևոր մասը չկա ստեղ, ու շատ ցավոտ մաս չկա…

ուրեմն ահազանգով դեպքի վայր են ժամանել նաև Հայռուսգազարդի վթարային ծառայության աշխատակիցները, որոնք ակուրատնի կտրել ու տարել են վահանակի վերևով ու լարերի միջով անցնող գազի խողովակը, ու նենց վարպետությամբ, որ տեսնողը չի ասի թե էդտեղով երբևէ խողովակ ա անցել։ ու հիմա ստացվել ա աբսուրդային իրավիճակ, երբ ամբողջ մուտքում գազի հաշվիչներ են տեղադրված, ներքին ցանց կա՝ բաքսիներով, բանով, բայց փաստացի էդ մուտքը գազաֆիկացված չի…

Այ սենց տխմար պայթյունավտանգ իրավիճակ ա  համարյա բոլոր բազմաբնակարան շենքերում…

----------

Rammstein (27.03.2012), Varzor (27.03.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ կասե՞ք՝ ինքան հոսանք են ծախսում էն էլեկտրական յուղային վառարան են կոչվում, թե ինչ, այ դրանք։

Անցած ամսվա ընթացքում մեկ սենյականոց բնակարանում մաքսիմում մի տասը օր մի 4-5 ժամով է դա միացվել, լվացքի մեքենա, փոքր սառնարան, մեկ էլ ջրատաքացուցիչ (գեյզեր), երեք-չորս անգամ՝ գազօջախի՝ հոսանքով աշխատող ջեռոց, մի տասը անգամ երկու-երեք ժամով հեռուստացույց, մեկ էլ դե հեռախոս/համակարգիչ լիցքավորել։

31.000 դրամի հաշիվ է եկել, էսօր իջա հաշվիչի ցուցմունքները նայելու, ըստ դրա (էն 31000-ը հանելով)՝ էս ամսվա 11 օրվա ընթացքում արդեն 15.000-ի կարգի հոսանք ենք սպառել։ Ամսվա մեջ էդ ջեռուցիչը միացվել է հազիվ մի երկու ժամ։

Նախորդ տանն ապրում էինք 7-8 հոգով, երեք սենյակ, էլի գեյզեր, ջեռոց, երկու հին սառնարան, լվացքի մեքենա, հեռուստացույց, երկու նոթբուք, մի աշխարհ հեռախոս, ամառը 6-7.000-ից չէր անցնում, ձմեռը դրան պլյուս մի սենյակում ամեն օր մի 6-7 ժամ էն սովետի թվի պլիտաներից էինք միացնում, ամենաշատը 17.000 էր գալիս։

Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել, էս վախենալու թիվը որտեղի՞ց կարող է ծլած լինել։

----------


## John

Լիլ, անիրական թվեր են, հատկապես էս ամսվանը։ Տանտիրոջ հետ խոսեք մի հատ, տեսեք առաջ նման խնդիր էղե՞լ է թե չէ։ Էդ հնարավոր ա էլ․ցանցի տեսուչը, իմանալով, որ վարձով են ապրում էդ տանը, բզբզացած լինի, կամ էլ հարևաններից մեկը վեննա մտած լինի։

----------


## John

Մեկ էլ կարելի է օրվա տարբեր ժամերի տան հոսանքն անջատել ու նայել արդյո՞ք հաշվիչն աշխատում է, թե՞ չէ։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մեկ էլ կարելի է օրվա տարբեր ժամերի տան հոսանքն անջատել ու նայել արդյո՞ք հաշվիչն աշխատում է, թե՞ չէ։


Հա, էդ վաղը կստուգենք, բայց շատ-շատ կասկածելի է, հարևաններն ասում են՝ իրենցը երբեք նույնիսկ 20.000-ի չի հասել։ Մեզնից մեծ տուն է, ամբողջ օրն էլ միացրած հնարավոր ամեն տեխնիկա։

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա, էդ վաղը կստուգենք, բայց շատ-շատ կասկածելի է, հարևաններն ասում են՝ իրենցը երբեք նույնիսկ 20.000-ի չի հասել։ Մեզնից մեծ տուն է, ամբողջ օրն էլ միացրած հնարավոր ամեն տեխնիկա։


Ոնց են է մարդիկ էդքան քիչ վճարում, մենք տունը գազով ենք տաքացրել, էլեկտրական տաքացուցիչ միացրել եմ ձմռան ամիսներին մաքսիմում շաբաթվա մեջ 2 ժամ, բայց միշտ 25-26000 հոսանքի գումար ենք վճարել: Բայց դե կա 3 սառնարան, գազի կաթսան էլի հոսանքով է աշխատում, լույս, ֆեն, հարդուկ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինձ կասե՞ք՝ ինքան հոսանք են ծախսում էն էլեկտրական յուղային վառարան են կոչվում, թե ինչ, այ դրանք։
> 
> Անցած ամսվա ընթացքում մեկ սենյականոց բնակարանում մաքսիմում մի տասը օր մի 4-5 ժամով է դա միացվել, լվացքի մեքենա, փոքր սառնարան, մեկ էլ ջրատաքացուցիչ (գեյզեր), երեք-չորս անգամ՝ գազօջախի՝ հոսանքով աշխատող ջեռոց, մի տասը անգամ երկու-երեք ժամով հեռուստացույց, մեկ էլ դե հեռախոս/համակարգիչ լիցքավորել։
> 
> 31.000 դրամի հաշիվ է եկել, էսօր իջա հաշվիչի ցուցմունքները նայելու, ըստ դրա (էն 31000-ը հանելով)՝ էս ամսվա 11 օրվա ընթացքում արդեն 15.000-ի կարգի հոսանք ենք սպառել։ Ամսվա մեջ էդ ջեռուցիչը միացվել է հազիվ մի երկու ժամ։
> 
> Նախորդ տանն ապրում էինք 7-8 հոգով, երեք սենյակ, էլի գեյզեր, ջեռոց, երկու հին սառնարան, լվացքի մեքենա, հեռուստացույց, երկու նոթբուք, մի աշխարհ հեռախոս, ամառը 6-7.000-ից չէր անցնում, ձմեռը դրան պլյուս մի սենյակում ամեն օր մի 6-7 ժամ էն սովետի թվի պլիտաներից էինք միացնում, ամենաշատը 17.000 էր գալիս։
> 
> Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել, էս վախենալու թիվը որտեղի՞ց կարող է ծլած լինել։


Քո ասածի կարգի թիվ (մի 35000) մեր տան համար մուծել ենք էս դեկտեմբրի ու հունվարի համար, երբ հոսանքն արդեն թանկացած էր ու մենք էլ համարյա անընդհատ մի երկու հատ էլեկտրական վառարան ոչ փոքր տան մեջ միացած պահում էինք: Ճիշտ ա, մենք գեյզեր չունենք, գեյզերն էլ շատ հզոր սարք ա, բայց չեմ կարծում էդ սաղ գեյզերի շնորհքն ա: Աչքաչափով կարաս հաշվես, թե ինչքան ա իրա ծախսը: Կլորացրած ընդունենք 10 կՎտ ա հզորությունը: Կնշանակի մի ժամ միացած լինելուց կծախսի էլի կլորացրած 500 դրամ: Մոտավոր գումարային քանի՞ ժամ ա միացած եղել էդ ընթացքում, բազմապատկի 500-ով:

Մեր օֆիսում էլ ա էս ինչքան ժամանակ ա կասկածելի շատ ա գալիս հոսանքի վարձը: Անցած տարիներին եթե ձմեռվա ամիսներին իմ հիշելով մի քսանքանի հազար էր գալիս, էն դեպքում, երբ մեծ մասամբ գազով ա ջեռուցվում, մենակ մի հատ վառարան ա միացվում, գեյզերն էլ ամենաշատը հավաքարարն ա օգտագործում հատակները լվալուց, էս ձմեռ, չնայած ոչ մի էլ. սարք չի ավելացել, ամիսը մի 45000 եկել ա: Բայց հոսանքը հո 2 անգամ կամ թեկուզ 1.5 անգամ չի՞ թանկացել:

Մի խոսքով քաք ընկերություն ա: Պետք ա մարդ արեւային պանելներ դնի ու էդ անասուններից հնարավորինս անկախանա, որտեւ եթե անգամ հնարավոր ա բողոքներով, եսիմինչերով հասնել արդարության, պետք ա մարդ իրա սաղ ժամանակն ու ներվերը նվիրի էդ գործին, որ մի բանի հասնի: Պետություն էլ չկա, որ մարդկանց շահերը պաշտպանի: Սաղ կյանքս զզվել եմ ՀԷՑ-ից: Առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում մեծ հաճույքով կհրաժարվեի իրանց քամբախ ցանցից օգտվելուց:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2016)

----------


## Kita

Մի ամիս ինչ-որ 13000ի կարգի էր լույսը եկել, ես արդեն շատ էի համարում  :Jpit: 
Էտ նշանակում էր, որ սուբսիդավորման թիվն էլ ենք անցել, ինչը անհնարին էր էլի, բայց դե։
Հիմնականում 9500ը չի անցնում մերը, էն դեպքում երբ 2 հոգով ենք, էլի եմ շատ համարում։ Ձեր թիվը հաստատ շատ է, շատ-շատ։

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.04.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երեկ իրիկուն նայեցի՝ 26 ժամվա կտրվածքով 5 կվտ էինք օգտագործել։ Բա էս ամսվա 11 օրում 15.000 ո՞նց էր ստացվել։

Հաշվի առնելով, որ մենակ կողքի հարևանի հետ եմ խոսել էդ հարցով ու ասել, որ տեսուչին կանչելու եմ, ահագին կասկածելի է  :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Երեկ իրիկուն նայեցի՝ 26 ժամվա կտրվածքով 5 կվտ էինք օգտագործել։ Բա էս ամսվա 11 օրում 15.000 ո՞նց էր ստացվել։
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ մենակ կողքի հարևանի հետ եմ խոսել էդ հարցով ու ասել, որ տեսուչին կանչելու եմ, ահագին կասկածելի է


Բայց դու տեսուչին կանչի ամեն դեպքում

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.04.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Բայց դու տեսուչին կանչի ամեն դեպքում


Էսօր էլ նայեցի՝ 6 կվտ ։Ճ նորմալ թվեր են, նենց որ վաղը տեսուչին կզանգեմ, թող ոնց ուզում են՝ պարզեն ինչն ինչոց է։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.04.2016), John (13.04.2016), Rammstein (13.04.2016)

----------

